# Carte Airport PowerMac G5



## louloudu6919 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais mettre une carte AirPort dans mon PowerMac G5 je ne sait pas comment on peut faire ça, et ou je peux trouver ça  merci de vos réponses


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Novembre 2010)

pour le montage il te suffit de regarder sur le manuel fournit avec ta machine. si tu ne l'as pas la version pf c'est par là http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/PowerMacG5_UserGuide.pdf ou encore http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/apec_c.pdf

Il te faut une carte airport extreme tu en trouves sur e-bay http://cgi.ebay.fr/Carte-WIFI-APPLE..._ApplePeriph&hash=item518c8d4a80#ht_537wt_903

Attention l'antenne n'est pas vendue avec. Si tu as achetée le PMG5 neuf celle-ci est vendue avec ( elle est blanche en forme de T )

Pour l'installation ça prend environ 5 à 10 min


----------



## KERRIA (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Quel PPC G5 ? normalement il y en à déjà une dans ces machines...

Bonne soirée


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Novembre 2010)

Non dans les Power Mac C'était une option


----------



## jcinfo (15 Novembre 2010)

Je confirme, celui que l'on ma donner en panne n'en avais pas  il y a ausi un conecteru pour la carte Bluetooch mais apres pour l'entenne j'ai pas de plan d'implantation ....


----------

